

Microsoft's tiny hut in shadow of Apple store - sambeau
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/microsoft-touts-kinect-temporary-hut-shadow-apple-store

======
sambeau
Apple generate queues by releasing compelling products, Microsoft are going
for Celebs:

    
    
      The goal of the hut is to build buzz for next week’s
      grand opening of the Microsoft store – a huge bash 
      which will feature appearances by baseball legend 
      Edgar Martinez and Seattle Sounders FC goalkeeper 
      Kasey Keller on Thursday, a performances by 
      The Black Keys on Friday and a concert 
      by OneRepublic on Saturday.

~~~
pedalpete
actually, haven't Jet, John Legend, and others played Apple product
announcements? I'm surprised I wasn't able to find a list of who's played on
stage at Moscone during an Apple product release.

~~~
sambeau
Apple tends to have Musicians playing at the iTunes events which seems fair
enough: it's showing some the product on offer.

